# TwinCat 3 unter Win7 64Bit VM



## Jere (2 Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche nun schon seit einigen Stunden verzweifelt auf eine Win7 64Bit VM TwinCat 3 zum laufen zu bekommen.
Zur aktuellen Situation:

Ich nutze VMware Workstation 8.0.3 build-703057
Die VM an sich hat eine Grundinstallation von Windows 7 Professional 64Bit
Installiert habe ich bereits: Microsoft Visual Studio 2013 Shell (Integrated) Version12.0.21005.1 REL
und: Twincat 3 Version 3.1.4018.16


Vorab möchte ich bemerken, dass ich das Selbe testweise auf einer 32Bit Maschine zum laufen bekommen habe, mit den identischen Setups.

Das Problem sieht also wie folgt aus:
Ich öffne ein bereits bestehendes TC3 Projekt, aktiviere die Config und möchte TC3 restarten, also in RUN Modus. ich erhalte dann folgende Fehlermeldung:
AdsWarning: 4119 (0x1017, RTIME: enter real-time mode fails: Intel VT-x extension not supported!)

Was ich daraufhin schon versucht habe:
Mein Rechner (also der physikalische) hat Intel VT-x im BIOS enabled. Außerdem habe ich in den CPU Einstellungen unter VMware Workstation den Preffered mode auf Intel VT-x or AMD-V gestellt. (Ich habe natürlich sämtliche Modes getestet die zur Auswahl stehen)
Desweiteren habe ich bereits versucht den Arbeitsspeicher auf 1GB und die CPU auf 1 Kern zu reduzieren. auch das hat leider nicht geholfen.

Soviel dazu... Meine Frage ist nun zum einen hat jemand schonmal eine TC3 VM mit 64Bit zum laufen bekommen und wenn ja wie? Evtl mit Virtual Box oder ähnlichem?!
Zum anderen will ich einfach nicht verstehen, wieso TC3 beispielsweise auf einem IPC lokal ganz einfach unter 64Bit läuft, es aber unter einer VM einfach nicht klappen will.

Ich suche dazu schon eine ganze Weile im Netz und bin leider auf keine Lösung gestoßen.

Wäre super wenn sich hier noch der ein oder andere Ansatz finden lässt, wo ich doch nochmal etwas probieren könnte.

Danke im Voraus und beste Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Juni 2016)

Das geht nur mit Trick 17.
Du musst bei Deiner VM zwei CPUs konfigurieren, unter Windows aktivierst Du dann nur eine CPU. In TwinCAT musst Du schließlich eine CPU Windows und die andere TwinCAT zuweisen.

Gruß

Oliver 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Jere (2 Juni 2016)

klingt als hättest du Ahnung von was du sprichst. Dennoch glaube ich mache ich irgendwo noch einen Fehler. Ich versuch mal zu erklären was ich verstehe von dem was du geschrieben hast:

Du musst bei Deiner VM zwei CPUs konfigurieren -> unter VMware Processors habe ich der VM 2 CPUs mit jeweils einem Kern spendiert
 unter Windows aktivierst Du dann nur eine CPU -> den Teil verstehe ich nicht ganz... Meinst du dem Windows der VM eine feste CPU zuweisen? also dass das OS eben nur diesen Kern von den beiden verfügbaren nutzt. Wenn ja wie kann man das einstellen? Finde nur einzelne Prozesse die ich kernen zuweisen kann.
In TwinCAT musst Du schließlich eine CPU Windows und die andere TwinCAT zuweisen -> Ich habe im Taskmanager alle TC3 Prozesse (auch VisualStudio) einer CPU zugewisen. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Sorry wenn ich mich ein wenig blöd anstelle


----------



## Jere (2 Juni 2016)

Okay ich habe es hinbekommen. Im Grunde kann man alles unter TC3 einstellen. 
hat wunderbar funktioniert vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Juni 2016)

Gerne, zu Deiner Frage noch, ich meinte die erweiterten Startoptionen von msconfig

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## heri1980 (23 März 2017)

Hallo!

Irgendwie habe ich das gleiche Problem. 

Arbeite auch mit VM-Ware und bekomme die TwinCat-CPU lokal nicht zum Laufen... erhalte beim Neustart immer eine Fehlermeldung.

Habe beim VM-Prozessor mal folgendes eingestellt - ist das ok?!




In VM habe ich alle TCx-Prozesse der CPU1 zugeordnet - wo kann man dies in TwinCat einstellen?!




Was mache ich falsch? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen, hoffentlich!

LG heri


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 März 2017)

Also dann nochmal von vorn:

- In den Einstellungen zur VM 2 CPUs konfigurieren
- Vt-x in den Einstellungen für die VM aktivieren
- In der VM mit msconfig (Start -> Erweiterte Optionen) die Prozessorzahl auf 1 begrenzen
- In TwinCAT 3 unter Echzeit bei verfügbare CPUs 1/1 eintragen und den Haken von RT-CPU bei CPU 1 (Isolated) setzen und bei CPU 0 abwählen.
- Hardware registrieren

FERTIG

Hier noch ein Screenshot aus TwinCAT:


----------



## heri1980 (24 März 2017)

Hallo!

Die CPU läuft, nach einiger Zeit gibt's leider folgendes Bild... 




Irgendwelche Ideen?!

LG heri


----------



## Guga (24 März 2017)

Dann hänge doch mal wenigstens das Mini-Dump-File hier an bzw. schaue es dir mit einem Mini-dump-Viewer (gibt es als freeware) mal an.


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 März 2017)

Ich arbeite mit VirtualBox und habe leider keine Erfahrung mit der Lösung von VMWare, aber bei VBox gab es Versionen die nicht liefen, dann allerdings gleich beim Start der VM.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## heri1980 (24 März 2017)

Wenn mir jemand sagt, wie ich zu diesem "Mini-Dump-File" komme, dann kann ich hier anhängen.... ;-)


----------



## heri1980 (24 März 2017)

Mit einem Ausschnitt aus dem LOG-File könnte ich dienen...


2017-03-24T12:21:11.565+01:00| vcpu-0| I125: CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 2 starting feature 02017-03-24T12:21:11.565+01:00| vcpu-0| I125: CDROM: Emulate GET CONFIGURATION RT 2 starting feature 0
2017-03-24T12:22:20.355+01:00| vcpu-1| I125: CPU reset: soft (mode 2)
2017-03-24T12:25:54.100+01:00| vmx| A100: ConfigDB: Setting sata0:1.fileName = "auto detect"
2017-03-24T12:25:54.100+01:00| vmx| I125: TOOLS received request in VMX to set option 'synctime' -> '0'
2017-03-24T12:25:54.100+01:00| vmx| A100: ConfigDB: Setting tools.syncTime = "FALSE"
2017-03-24T12:25:54.100+01:00| vmx| I125: FILE: FileDeletionRetry: Non-retriable error encountered (D:\VMWare\Win7_x64_SPS NEU\Clone of Windows 7 x64 SPS.vmx~): Unknown error 2 (0x2) (2)
2017-03-24T12:25:54.117+01:00| vmx| I125: VMXVmdb_SetCfgState: cfgReqPath=/vm/#_VMX/vmx/cfgState/req/#ab/, remDevPath=/vm/#_VMX/vmx/vigor/setCfgStateReq/#58/in/
2017-03-24T12:25:54.118+01:00| vmx| A100: ConfigDB: Setting sata0:1.fileName = "auto detect"
2017-03-24T12:25:58.808+01:00| svga| W115: DX11Renderer_DestroyContext: Shader: hits=1353, misses=11, evicts=0
2017-03-24T12:25:58.901+01:00| svga| I125: SVGA disabling SVGA
2017-03-24T12:25:58.984+01:00| vcpu-0| I125: SCSI0: RESET BUS
2017-03-24T12:25:58.986+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: ( 1) 'A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage    '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.986+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.987+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: ( 2) 'to your computer.                                                               '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.987+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.988+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: ( 4) 'SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION                                                        '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.988+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.988+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: ( 6) 'If this is the first time you've seen this Stop error screen,                   '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.988+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.989+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: ( 7) 'restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow                     '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.989+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.989+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: ( 8) 'these steps:                                                                    '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.989+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.990+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (10) 'Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.          '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.990+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.990+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (11) 'If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer       '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.990+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.991+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (12) 'for any Windows updates you might need.                                         '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.991+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.991+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (14) 'If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware            '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.991+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.992+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (15) 'or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.          '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.992+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.992+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (16) 'If you need to use Safe Mode to remove or disable components, restart           '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.992+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.992+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (17) 'your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then            '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.992+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.993+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (18) 'select Safe Mode.                                                               '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.993+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.993+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (20) 'Technical information:                                                          '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.993+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.994+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (22) '*** STOP: 0x0000003B (0x00000000C0000005,0xFFFFF80002A0AB57,0xFFFFF88008FE0B40,0'
2017-03-24T12:25:58.994+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.995+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (23) 'x0000000000000000)                                                              '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.995+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.996+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (27) 'Collecting data for crash dump ...                                              '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.996+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:25:58.996+01:00| svga| W115: WinBSOD: (28) 'Initializing disk for crash dump ...                                            '
2017-03-24T12:25:58.996+01:00| svga| W115: 
2017-03-24T12:26:01.994+01:00| vcpu-0| I125: SCSI0: RESET BUS
2017-03-24T12:26:08.811+01:00| svga| W115: DX11Window: DX11WindowHwinStop unimplemented
2017-03-24T12:26:08.811+01:00| svga| I125: Stopped Shim3D
2017-03-24T12:26:08.811+01:00| svga| W115: DX11Renderer: Rasterizer: hits=289, misses=2, evicts=2
2017-03-24T12:26:08.811+01:00| svga| W115: DX11Renderer: Depth-Stencil: hits=290, misses=1, evicts=1
2017-03-24T12:26:08.812+01:00| svga| W115: DX11Renderer: Blend: hits=795, misses=4, evicts=4
2017-03-24T12:26:08.826+01:00| svga| I125: MKS-RenderMain: Stopping DX11Renderer
2017-03-24T12:26:08.826+01:00| svga| I125: MKS-RenderMain: Starting MKSBasicOps
2017-03-24T12:26:08.826+01:00| svga| I125: GDI-Backend: successfully started by HWinMux to do window composition.
2017-03-24T12:26:08.827+01:00| svga| I125: MKS-HWinCompMux: Started GDI presentation backend
2017-03-24T12:26:08.845+01:00| vmx| I125: GuestRpcSendTimedOut: message to toolbox-dnd timed out.
2017-03-24T12:26:08.845+01:00| vmx| I125: GuestRpcSendTimedOut: message to toolbox timed out.
2017-03-24T12:26:19.032+01:00| vcpu-0| I125: Tools: Tools heartbeat timeout.


----------



## Peda (28 Februar 2018)

Hallo,
also habe das Gleiche Problem mit dem Bluescreen.
Gibt es dazu eine Lösung?


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Februar 2018)

Peda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also habe das Gleiche Problem mit dem Bluescreen.
> Gibt es dazu eine Lösung?


Welche virtuelle Maschine (Virtual Box oder VMWare), welches Betriebssystem, wann tritt der Bluescreen auf?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Peda (28 Februar 2018)

Hallo Oliver,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also VMware, Win 7 64 Bit Pro (aktuelle Updates)
TC 3.1 Build 4022.

Bluescreen tritt auf wenn ich die Runtime starte zum simulieren eines einfachen "Hello World" Programm. 
Habe auch in der VMWare die einstellungen wie weiter Vorher probiert (2 Prozesoren und dann in da VM nur einen Prozessor in der msconfig aktiviert).


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Februar 2018)

Welche 4022?
Wenn Du wirklich alle Updates installiert hast und eine 4022 kleiner 4022.14 hast ist der Bluescreen beim Start der Runtime "normal" das liegt an einem Update von Windows gegen den Spectre oder Meltdown Angriff (Weiß gerade nicht welcher von Beiden). Ab 4022.14 startet die Runtime nicht mehr und im Log gibt es einen Hinweis auf inkompatible Software. Entweder deinstallierst Du das entsprechende Update, dafür gibt es von Beckhoff ein Tool das das automatisch macht, oder Du nutzt Core Isolation, dann läuft es auch, wobei letzteres bei einer VM vielleicht nicht die beste Idee ist.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Peda (28 Februar 2018)

Also die aktuellste Version die es bei Beckhoff zum Download gibt (3.1.4022.14).
Also ich hab auch das zusätzliche Paket installiert was auf der Homepage zur Verfügung steht von Beckhoff wegen dem Meltdown oder Spectre Virus. 
Aber vl ist da was schief gelaufen. ich werds mir morgen nochmal ansehen, und die etwaige lösung hier posten.
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!!


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 März 2018)

Hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich in #16 Stuss geschrieben habe, zumindest mit der TC3.4020 musste bei Nutzung in einer VM mit 64 Bit OS Core Isolation genutzt werden, auf jeden Fall bei Virtual Box.


----------



## Peda (1 März 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Welche 4022?
> Wenn Du wirklich alle Updates installiert hast und eine 4022 kleiner 4022.14 hast ist der Bluescreen beim Start der Runtime "normal" das liegt an einem Update von Windows gegen den Spectre oder Meltdown Angriff (Weiß gerade nicht welcher von Beiden). Ab 4022.14 startet die Runtime nicht mehr und im Log gibt es einen Hinweis auf inkompatible Software. Entweder deinstallierst Du das entsprechende Update, dafür gibt es von Beckhoff ein Tool das das automatisch macht, oder Du nutzt Core Isolation, dann läuft es auch, wobei letzteres bei einer VM vielleicht nicht die beste Idee ist.
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet



Hallo,
Danke das wars man muss diesen einen Patch mit installieren.
Bin mit meinen verschiedenen VM´s durcheinander gekommen weil ich zuvor noch Porbleme mit Libs hatte.
Aber nachdem der Patch installiert wurde und in der VM die CPU einstellungen wie von
dir eingestellt wurde, hatt alles funktioniert.




oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Also dann nochmal von vorn:
> 
> - In den Einstellungen zur VM 2 CPUs konfigurieren
> - Vt-x in den Einstellungen für die VM aktivieren
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Hilfe,
von einem Siemensianer der sich erst in der Beckhoff Welt zurecht finden muss


----------



## al3x (13 Mai 2020)

Peda schrieb:


> von einem Siemensianer der sich erst in der Beckhoff Welt zurecht finden muss



so gehts mir auch. und ich finde ums verrecken nicht die Einstellung in TwinCat wo ich die CPUs auswählen kann.
Ich habe Win 10 Pro 64-Bit auf VMware laufen.
TcXaeShell V15.0.28010.2050


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 Mai 2020)

Kann gerade keine Screenshots machen.
Die CPU kann man auch nicht auswählen, lediglich ob 32Bit oder 64Bit.
Oder meinst Du bei der Hardware. Auch da wählt man keine CPU, sondern lediglich die I/Os, samt Master aus.
Denk bitte daran, soweit Du die lokale Runtime nutzen möchtest, Core Isolation zu nutzen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## al3x (13 Mai 2020)

Die Echzeit-Einstellung hab ich endlich gefunden 
und hab ich alles so eingestellt wie du geschrieben hast:
VMware:


msconfig:


TwinCat:


Nur mit "Hardware registrieren" bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Projektmappe bereinigen und neu erstellen hab ich gemacht...
Folgende Fehlermeldungen kommen wenn die die CPU in Run setzten möchte:


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 Mai 2020)

Dann könntest Du noch schauen, ob Hyper-V in Windows aktiv ist, dies bitte deaktivieren.
Zusätzlich gibt es unter TwinCAT\3.1\System die Datei win8settick.bat bitte führe diese Datei mit einem Rechtsklick als Admin aus.


----------



## al3x (13 Mai 2020)

das hatte ich schon gemacht.

Jetzt funktionierts auch. SPS läuft. Ich hatte noch vergessen unter TwinCat -> Konfiguration laden.
Vielen Dank.


----------

